# Photos of Kitzi---I am livid



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/veshdeerfield/

This is the vet hospital in Deerfield, MASS where Kitzi had an abdominal ultrasound yesterday. Don't go there! Photos below. The caviler attitude of the manager there is appalling. . . "these things happen", "can we get you some meds?" 
It takes a lot to make me angry---but I am there. I am so sick of getting jerked around by vets!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

People think our vets overseas are incompetent---I have yet to find one half as incompetent as the vets I have had contact w/here. Yes, I would say on an anger scale from 1-10 I am at a 10~ 
Walter, you need to talk me down here!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor boy. That is really going to be uncomfortable for him. There is no excuse for that. My MD said he thinks that vet medicine in the US has become more of a business and less of a center for healing. I really do like the practice we go to, the vet techs are very caring, and the vets are very compassionate. They have been practicing for a while and I am not sure they are as up to date on things as newly trained vets, but they really are nice to us. They are a general practice and not a specialty practice. I also like the vets at Cornell and Tufts. Angel is supposed to excellent also.

It is really difficult being in an area in which you do not know the vets. Yes the hair will grow back and the irritation on his belly will disappear with time, but the person who shaved him had no idea what they were doing. 

What are the thinking about K? How is he doing?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter---you always have a "calming" effect on people!
Kitzi had a very bad night the night before we took him to this ER clinic, which BTW was recommended by a local vet as being the only one w/the equipment to do an abdominal ultrasound. Due to weather & not having our own transportation we decided to go this route instead of a longer drive (this was only 25 min. from my daughter's place). Yesterday was the first day he actually looked at his food & would not eat---one eye was somewhat bulging and he had been shaking all night. Recently he was put on Zeniquin which I started after arriving here (so we would have access to a vet in the event Lisi had an anaphylactic reaction). He had been on the meds about 4 days & I suspected it was the meds but the TX vet had said he should not stop that med for 6 wks. So he did get the US test yesterday & the prostate is healthy (no prostatitis) so we took him off the meds last night. He does seem improved today except that he keeps trying to lick both legs where he was shaved & his nicks & burns on his tummy. He has finally forgiven me (yes, he would not come near me thinking I had done it to him) and today he ate. The ER clinic gave me meds for nausea which I did not give him, so I hope we are on the road to better health.
I don't want to punish the clinic, but I do want people who may go there to be aware of what "might" happen. I am mostly upset about their attitude---it is as though they are just trying to cover their own mistakes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He has had a rough time. You never know how we or they will react to a medication. You have had a difficult time getting this resolved, in fact just getting to the bottom of it. If they gave you cerenia - it is very safe. I have an emergency pack here for Luck in case he needs. I sure hope he improves. You have a horrible experience with vets here.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry, Sandi..there is no excuse for what they did to Kitzi..:angry: I have had several Maltese shaved for various medical procedures including abdominal ultrasound and never had this happen..I am glad Kitzel will be ok. I have had some bad experiences with vets for other things
but they have all been the ''traditional" kind..since I switched to holistic/integrative vets, I have been so happy with the level of care and compassion my pups have received as they are focused on their wellness and do not push vaccines. I wish you had access to this kind of veterinary care..I pray you will be able to find a good vet..((hugs))Poor Kitzi has really been having a tough time...I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked::exploding::exploding::new_shocked: oh my gosh I'm so sorry Sandi. Our vet owns the animal hospital we go to, but...... lately we have been so disappointed in his staff. Its so hard to find a compassionate vet who truly listens. 
Poor Kitzel, he's in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter & April---I guess I was just looking for "someone to hold the bag while I threw up!" I appreciate your remarks.
Kitzi is quiet---he is a very stoic little guy (unlike Lisi)---and he was really unhappy w/me in a way both Dwight & I could see. He is now lying quietly by my side/feet & licking his wounds. My heart breaks because of all he has been through in these last 2 months. I haven't revealed the entire story about the first vet---mainly because I don't feel like I need to but for personal reasons it is a story "to be continued for now." 
I know Kitzi will heal from the razor burns & nicks in time---but my mistrust of vet practices will need some repair work before I give them up again into "trusting & caring hands."


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

O-M-G!! What the____! I would be so furious! But thank God Kitzi is going to be fine. Hang in there Sandi. You have really had a string of bad luck and bad vets. Sending love and prayers...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> O-M-G!! What the____! I would be so furious! But thank God Kitzi is going to be fine. Hang in there Sandi. You have really had a string of bad luck and bad vets. Sending love and prayers...


:aktion033::aktion033:

:ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :new_shocked::exploding::exploding::new_shocked: oh my gosh I'm so sorry Sandi. Our vet owns the animal hospital we go to, but...... lately we have been so disappointed in his staff. Its so hard to find a compassionate vet who truly listens.
> Poor Kitzel, he's in my prayers.


Kitzi is thankful, dearest Paula, for all your prayers! He IS a little concerned about his mom going ballistic :brownbag::brownbag: He said "I might have to keep her on a shorter leash for a few days!" :innocent:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, I am so sorry that Kitzi had to go through this. I know totally how you feel about the razor burns. When I had Chachi at Tufts they also shaved him and left actual cuts on him. No where near as bad as Kitzi but I sure was livid and I did complain to them. I took pictures too. 

Give that little sweetheart a gentle hug from his Aunty Lynda. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lynda said:


> Sandy, I am so sorry that Kitzi had to go through this. I know totally how you feel about the razor burns. When I had Chachi at Tufts they also shaved him and left actual cuts on him. No where near as bad as Kitzi but I sure was livid and I did complain to them. I took pictures too.
> 
> Give that little sweetheart a gentle hug from his Aunty Lynda. :wub:


Not little Chachi!:angry::angry:
Kitzi also has more than a few "nicks." I just find this inexcusable---esp. when someone is trying to defend it w/ "these things happen." Yes, they will outlive it but places like Tufts? Really? 
Hugs appreciated by owner & dog! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, really?! :angry: :smpullhair:

"These things happen"? really? Well the employee in charge of shaving should be banned from being even remotely close to a razor or pair of scissors!!!:w00t:

Man oh man, I bet you are mad!!!!! Sounds like the vet that "warmed" Tammy's Benny after his dental that one time!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That's inexcusable! I would be furious.

I'm glad Kitzl is doing better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> OMG, really?! :angry: :smpullhair:
> 
> "These things happen"? really? Well the employee in charge of shaving should be banned from being even remotely close to a razor or pair of scissors!!!:w00t:
> 
> Man oh man, I bet you are mad!!!!! Sounds like the vet that "warmed" Tammy's Benny after his dental that one time!!


According to the manager of the ER clinic I spoke w/ or listened to---this AM, the one who razored Kitzi is an owner in the practice! I had asked who did it thinking inexperienced tech---I was even more crazy when I found that out! This picture doesn't even show the nicks he got!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> That's inexcusable! I would be furious.
> 
> I'm glad Kitzl is doing better.


I appreciate ALL the support!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, the poor boy! I would search for a new vet. We went through this a couple of months ago with Zach and I can tell you his tummy didn't look like that. I am like Walter, we are very happy with our vet here in Vero Beach. Can you use Aloe on dogs?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> OMG, the poor boy! I would search for a new vet. We went through this a couple of months ago with Zach and I can tell you his tummy didn't look like that. I am like Walter, we are very happy with our vet here in Vero Beach. Can you use Aloe on dogs?


Not sure Mags, but I am happy w/what I am using. It is definitely safe & that is important now. It is used in hospital burn units & heals quickly. It is also used on sunburns---so it will do the trick but as w/all things it won't happen overnight. He is definitely better tonight & seems more content--can lie down quietly & just veg. Last night he could not do that due to obvious pain.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just glad this whole vet and experience isn't your regular one tho I gather the jury is still out on the TX ones too. I'm very lucky with the one I take Tyler to in NY and also the one I take my AMAR rescues to (different vets because mine won't give any discount to rescue and the other, which many of my friends use, does). They are compassionate, gentle and listen to me. What a concept. Glad that Kitzi is improving in each way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Be careful with aloe. It contains compounds that can be dangerous if ingested by dogs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Be careful with aloe. It contains compounds that can be dangerous if ingested by dogs.


That is why I have stuck w/Emu oil---no doubt about the safety & they do tend to lick the wounds. We have enough issues w/out adding to the pot.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ugh, how horrible! So sorry Sandi! You should give them a bad Yelp review. I'd be as livid as you. Just like our own doctors, some vets and their staff are just incompetent. Give Kitzi extra TLC from me :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kim. I tried to do a yelp review (never done one before) but it was so complicated---seems they wanted my FB password which I would not give out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Kim. I tried to do a yelp review (never done one before) but it was so complicated---seems they wanted my FB password which I would not give out.


Do you want me to post it on your behalf? I've got an account. You can email me what you want to put.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Do you want me to post it on your behalf? I've got an account. You can email me what you want to put.


Thank you! and yes!
Can you email PM me your email address, please.
:thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you! and yes!
> Can you email PM me your email address, please.
> :thumbsup:


You're very welcome! Sending it now....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the photos are shocking! thank goodness he will be OK Sandi, I understand how you would be livid.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you need further help while you're in the area come down to Veterinary Specialists of CT and I will be sure you are treated properly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I would be livid, too. My heart goes out to you and Kitzi. 

The vet's office should give you a total refund. And, in addition, they should pay for any services Kitzi might need in order to correct the damage which has already been done. Unfortunately, there are some bad apples out there ... so sorry you have had to experience that. It is so sweet though that Jackie has offered to help ... and, a reminder that many vets and techs do lovingly care very much for their patients.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> If you need further help while you're in the area come down to Veterinary Specialists of CT and I will be sure you are treated properly.


Thank you so much Jackie. I have changed my ticket & rather than spending a month w/Marco we are flying back day after tomorrow to Vienna. I just feel Kitzi would do better w/his own vet, if we need her. Marco understands & wants me to come back in the spring/summer when it is warmer & we can be out more together. He knows I am afraid of breaking a hip! :smilie_tischkante:
Kitzi is improving remarkably & I know the emu oil is a god-send. It has never failed me. He is eating & playing a bit, and I can't wait to see how he acts when he gets home. We have been gone since before mid-Oct. I will post some more pictures when we are home & things are settled.
Happy New year to each of you for all of us.:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, I'm mortified by the treatment Kitzi received, that's just horrible. Thank goodness he's improving under your excellent care.

Poor baby, he had to hurt from the terrible shaving job.

Have a safe trip back to Vienna.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to see that Kitzi is doing so well and improving Sandi as I have been following this situation from the beginning. You sure have been through quite a lot these last couple of months with both Lisi and Kitzi and hope that all of this will be behind you!! However, I thought that you and your Husband had moved to Texas and from what you posted, you are flying back to Vienna??? Perhaps I might have missed something?? All in all, I am glad to see that things are finally looking better for all of you and wish you and your family a very Happy and Blessed New Year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for everything! I am at Dulles flying back to Vienna this evening. I am sorry, apologizes abounding if I have not responded to you appropriately. There is so much underlying going on in my life at the moment that I could not even start to tell you how stressful the last few wks. have been. 
Kitzi is doing pretty well & will do better after he has some time at home & then we will repeat his tests w/his own vet. His breath smells funny, his gall-gladder is distended and his burns, nicks, etc. are healing nicely. Lisi is her same sweet self & taking care of her big brother (licking out his ears, etc). I was able to change my flight (had intended to stay in the US until Feb) at the last minute & will be able to fly to Frankfurt w/DH & he will fly on to Vienna & I will follow soon thereafter. We are grateful for traveling mercies thus far as we are hunkered down in the United Club lounge until later today. 
NO, we are not moved to TX. simply bought a house we have been renovating for now. We have a live in house-sitter for the time being. We will slowly transition to life back in the US. We have been in Europe so long that it will take a while to make the great emotional jump back to life in the US---so we are trying to be wise & prepare for "how to do just that well." I try to be intentional about how I live but even w/the greatest efforts things don't always work as I hope. So for now, stay tuned & don't expect that they will go smoothly!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

